# Quelle für Zinn



## Bondex (15. März 2002)

Wer weiß woher man günstig Zinn zum Pilkergießen bekommt?

Björni ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. März 2002)

Lötzinn gibt es im Groß und Fachhandel für Dachdecker und Klempner.


----------



## Bondex (18. März 2002)

*Mengen*

ich meine eigentlich normales Zinn zum Gießen von Pilkern und in größeren Mengen. Trotzdem Danke

Björni :s


----------



## Lucas (18. März 2002)

@Bondex,
MS hat schon recht, im Großhandel kannst ja ne Tonne kaufen.
aber was verstehst du unter normalem Zinn?


----------



## wulfy3 (18. März 2002)

Hi Ihr,
ich glaube es geht um eine günstige Möglichkeit für das Pilkergießen vorhandenes Blei mit etwas Zinn zu vermischen um eine härtere Legierung zu erhalten. Also wo bekommt man ca. 1-2 kg Zinn (muß nicht 100 % rein sein) möglichst günstig ??????
Gruß Wulfy3 :z  :z  :q    ;+  ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2002)

Lötzinn ist normales Zinn mit etwas Blei drin. Und Massen muß man davon auch nicght kaufen. Ich habe schon mal Lötzinn beigemengst zum Blei und das zeugs war hammerhart nach dem gießen.


----------



## havkat (18. März 2002)

Moin, Moin!

Wer suchet, der findet!  
*Koch & Krupitzer Metallgroßhandel* 
*Blankeneser Chaussee 175* 
*22869 Schenefeld* 

Das Kilo reines Zinn für €30,--, also ein echter Freudenhaus-Preis! Weltmarktpreis momentan bei €4,50!!  :r 
Nur gegen Barzahlung und Selbstabholung in Barren a 200g.


----------



## Albatros (18. März 2002)

Ähm, ich hab da mal ne Frage: Wir haben ja die letzten Tage auch reichlich Pilker (Norwegen3) gegossen. Haben aber nur reines Blei genommen, kein Zinn. Ist das nun weiter schlimm, oder können wir so weiter verfahren;+


----------



## Guen (18. März 2002)

Hi Albi ,in dem Auswuchtblei sind schon andere Bestandteile drin !Ist kein reines Blei  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (18. März 2002)

Danke Guen, dann haben wir ja soweit alles richtig gemacht:m Habe die ersten Pilker schon lackiert, jetzt noch selbstleuchtende Augen drauf, Klarlack und feddich is :z


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2002)

*harte Dinger*

Hallo Albatros
Du kannst nur Auswuchtblei nehmen, besonders bei großen Größen. Die verbiegen nicht ganz so schnell wie Küstenpilker. Kleiner Tipp: Biege die Pilker vor dem Lackieren jemeils einmal in die eine und dann wieder in die andere Richtung. Du wirst sehen dadurch verfestigt sich das Mettalstrukturgitter und die Pilker sind anschließend nicht mehr ganz so leicht zu biegen, was natürlich Vorteile hat wenn man sie lackieren will, dann platzt die Farbe nicht mehr so schnell ab.

Björni


----------



## Bowman (19. März 2002)

Hi Boardies,

mal was allgemeines zum Thema Zinn:
Das Mischen von Blei und Zinn ergibt *keine härtere* Mischung sondern erleichtert das Gießen!

Wenn ich mich noch richtig an meine alten Schriftsetzerzeiten erinnere,
setzt sich Satzblei (Letternblei) folgendermaßen zusammen:

Satzblei ist eine Legierung aus 65 bis 70% Blei, 20 bis 25 % Antimon und 5 bis 10% Zinn.
- Blei nimmt die Druckerschwärze gut an und gibt sie auch an das Papier wieder gut ab.
- Antimon härtet das weiche Blei.
- Zinn bindet die anderen beiden Metale und macht das Gießen der Lettern leichtflüssiger.

Ich denke, was für Satzblei gilt, sollte also auch für den Pilkerguss gelten.


----------



## Platti (19. März 2002)

Hi Bowman,

wo habt ihr denn euer Antimon für das Satzblei bezogen? Ich habe bisher nur p.a.-Ware im Chemikalienhandel gefunden, da liegt der Kilopreis aber bei 90 Euro. Man müßte also an technisches Antimon herankommen. Hat einer eine Quelle?

Platti


----------



## Tiffy (19. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

*Zinn und seine Legierungen *

Zinn (Sn)
ist ein mäßig hartes, ungiftiges, silbrig glänzendes Metall mit grober Gefügestrucktur. Wichtige Eigenschaften von Zinn sind z.B. das knistern beim Biegen (Zinnschrei) und das ein Abrieb auf weißem Papier keine Spuren hinterläßt (Blei dagegen hinterläßt eine graue Spur). Bei -20°C zerfällt Zinn allmählich zu grauem Pulver (Zinnpest). Befallene Stücke können kaum davon befreit werden. Legierungen mit Blei oder Wismut bleiben frei von der Zinnpest. Zinn hat eine Zugfestigkeit von 35 ... 40 MPa und ist 4x härter als Blei. Die Dichte beträgt 7,3 g/cm3, der Schmelzpunkt liegt bei 231 °C. Reinzinn ist schlecht gießbar und deshalb zum Ausgießen feiner Konturen und Hohlräume ungeeignet. Die Gießeigenschaften lassen sich durch Legierung mit anderen Metallen (Blei, Antimon, Wismut, Kadmium, Kupfer und Silber) verbessern.

Blei (Pb)
ist ein bläulich weißes, silberglänzendes Metall, feinkörnig, sehr weich, geringe Festigkeit, gut gießbar und verformbar. Blei und seine Verbindungen sind giftig. Die Dichte von Blei ist 11,4 g7c3 und schmilzt bei einer Temperatur von 327 °C. Je mehr Blei der Zinnschmelze zugemischt wird desto dunkler wird sie. Bei ca. 40 % Bleianteil ergibt sich eine optimale Gießfähigkeit. Gußstücke mit hohem Bleianteil werden nach längerer Standzeit grau.

Antimon (Sb)
ist ein weißglänzendes, sehr sprödes Metall mit einer sehr feinen Gefügestrucktur. Mit Anteilen ab 12 % wird das Gußstück glashart und beim Bearbeiten wie biegen, kanten, walzen usw. besteht Bruchgefahr. Mit einem Zusatz von 1 - 3 % erhält das Gußstück genügend Härte und Festigkeit und ergänzt als Flußmittel die Legierung. Die Schmelztemperatur betägt 625 °C. Es muß erst in ganz kleinen Stücken eingeschmolzen werden, bevor es der Zinnlegierung beigemischt werden kann.

Wismut (Bi)
ist ein rötlich-silberweißes, sprödes, grobkristllines Metall. Es hat einen Schmelzpunkt von 271 °C. Wismut dehnt sich beim Erkalten aus. Mit Anteilen von 3 % entsteht ein sehr gut geeignetes dünnflüssiges Schmelzgut und macht die Legierung niedrigschmelzend.

Kadmium (Kd)
ist ein silbrig weißes, sehr weiches, gut bearbeitbares Metall. Es beeinflußt die Gießfähigkeit günstig, ist aber wesentlich giftiger als Blei. Sein Schmelzpunkt liegt bei 321 °C. 
_____________________________________

Das habe ich hier  geklaut. Der Webmaster möge mir vergeben. Ich fand es ganz interessant und zum Thema einigermaßen passend.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. März 2002)

Gute Arbeit Tiffy. Ich denke mal der Webmaster wird damit kein Problem haben. Ist doch Werbung für sein Wissen und seine Seite.


----------



## Albatros (19. März 2002)

@Bondex#h

danke für den Tip, werde es vor dem Lackieren berücksichtigen:m


----------



## Bowman (20. März 2002)

@Tiffy,

gute Arbeit #h - jetzt wissen wir aber ganz genau Bescheid!


@Platti,

wir haben das Satzblei nicht selbst gemischt, das haben wir fertig bezogen. 
Somit habe ich auf Anhieb auch keine Bezugsquelle für Antimon. #c 
Wenn man sich den hohen Schmelzpunkt ansieht, frage ich mich ohnehin, ob es Sinn macht, Antimon beizumischen ...


Ansonsten: der Tipp von Bondex mit den Auswuchtgewichten ist sehr gut - die sind nämlich wirklich gut geeignet.


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2002)

*nicht vergessen*

Sag ich doch! Bur halt das Biegen nicht vergessen!


Björni wünscht viel Spaß bei der Pilkerfertigung


----------



## Platti (26. März 2002)

Hi Leuts,

optimal wäre es, eine Gruppe von 15 oder 20 Pilkergießern würde sich finden und wir kaufen eine Portion fertiges Hartblei zum Preis von etwa 1,40 Euro/kg. Der Haken: Man muß mindestens eine Tonne abnehmen. Für mich allein würde das etwa 100 Jahre reichen, und ob ich es mit 150 noch nötig habe, meine Pilker selbst zu gießen, will ich mal nicht hoffen. Wer hätte denn Interesse?

Platti


----------



## Angelprofi (29. März 2002)

An alle die noch Zinn suchen. Wir haben uns Zinn in Stangenform beim Schrotthandel für 1 Euro das Kilo geholt und davon so reichlich, dass wir gerne 25-30 Kilo davon abgeben können. Unsere Pilkergießereien für 2002 sind abgeschlossen und wir haben noch reichlich übrig.
Wer welches möchte kann sich ja melden, wir verschicken dann
mit der Post als Päckchen.
Das Porto trägt der Empfänger. Also, wer was braucht.....
30 kg sind bestimmt schnell vergriffen, wer zuerst kommt....
Kleiner Vorschlag: Wer zum beimischen nicht mehr als 1 kg
(sollen ja soviele Sportsfreunde wie möglich was abbekommen) braucht (reicht für ca. 5-6 kg Pilker) kann es nun umsonst und nur gegen Porto abrufen.
sportliche Grüße
Angelprofi.net
Schickt uns eine Mail und das Zeug ist nach Ostern auf der Post.


----------



## Guen (29. März 2002)

Hi ,klasse Angebot #6 ! Ich habe meine Gießsession aber heute abgeschlossen  ,benötige somit erstmal kein Zinn mehr  !Andere Boardies werden es dringender brauchen  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Danfreak (2. April 2002)

Habe heute mein Zinn vom Angelprofi bekommen, kann dazu sagen, gutes Material und fairer Preis,( ist ja fast geschenkt)#6 
Jetzt noch schnell die Pilker gießen und am 21. ab nach Norge. 

    Nochmals Danke Angelprofi


----------



## Der Reisser (28. April 2002)

Moin Moin Platti

schlage vor du gehst zu einem LKW-Reifenhandel und holst dir dort die Auswuchtgewichte. Diese haben die richtige Grösse 100 - 4oog. Das Blei eignet sich hervorragend zum Gießen von Pilker, da es ein gutes Gussverhalten hat und der Pilker die richtige härte hat. Habe auch mit Blei und dem zugeben von Lötzinn und anderen Beimischungen rumgebastelt hat alles nicht so gut hingehauen.

Viel Erfolg

PS: Nur freien arbeiten, es stinkt sehr.


----------



## lola061 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Quelle für Zinn*



Bondex schrieb:


> Wer weiß woher man günstig Zinn zum Pilkergießen bekommt?
> 
> Björni ;+


 
Hallo Björn,
gucke mal in dein skype. Habe dir eine Nachricht hinterlassen. Hab ca 3,8 Kilo Zinn im Keller. LG. Kerstin:vik:#h


----------



## C.K. (29. März 2008)

*AW: Quelle für Zinn*

Ob der nach 6 Jahren immer noch Zinn sucht?


----------



## Wollebre (30. März 2008)

*AW: Quelle für Zinn*

Warum nehmt ihr nicht Zink? Daraus bestehen die Opferanoden von Seeschiffe die im Salzwaser fahren. Die unterliegen der elektrolytischen Korrosion und müssen regelmäßig erneuert werden. Die Nordis haben es gut, hier gibt es Werften wo man an die Reste herankommt. Schiffe die nur im Süß- u. Brackwasser fahren, bekommen Anoden aus Alu oder Magnesium. Pilker aus Zink haben noch einen großen Vorteil.
Das spezifische Gewicht ist ca 32 Prozent leichter als das von Blei. In eine z.B. 100g Pilkerform gegossen, wiegt dieser nur ca. 70g, hat aber durch die größere Fläche ein viel besseres Spiel unter Wasser als ein kleinerer 70 g Pilker aus Blei! Solange in DK das Bleiverbot noch besteht, will ich keinen eventuellen Ärger provozieren und nehme Zink für meine Brandungsgewichte.

Gruß, Wolle


----------

